# Cranberry Lemon Skeeter Pee made from chardonnay yeast slurry



## LJPelletier (Nov 20, 2011)

So this morning I racked my first chardonnay grape wine into secondary. I had been planning a standard skeeter pee, but decided at the last minute to throw in a couple cans of cranberry sauce I had in my cupboard.

So what is in it:

2 bottles (946ml) 100% lemon juice
16 cups sugar
2 cans (384ml) whole berry cranberry sauce
approx 14L tap water
4 tsp yeast nutrient (mine contains diammonium phosphate, yeast hulls {vitamin B complex}, magnesium sulphate)
2 tsp pectic enzyme (I added this because of the cranberries)
1 tsp liquid tannin

Then of course, I dumped it over top of the yeast slurry in my primary bucket.

The HG is about 1.100, so it will be a bit stronger than normal skeeter pee. I will keep everyone updated as to how it turns out.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 20, 2011)

Cool. I anymore now add the lemon juice at the end of fermentation. Back sweeten with a few cans of cranberry concentrate. Let it clear and enjoy.


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 26, 2011)

Not even close to clearing, but I racked last night and filled an empty pop bottle at the same time so I could try it.

Extremely sour by itself. Added .25g each sorbate and sulfite, then sweetened/flavoured with Tetley Infusions... it's an ice tea single serving concentrate made with real sugar, juice, and tea, that is intended to be added to a water bottle... worked great! End result is still sour, but pretty good for something only 6 days old! 

www.tetley.ca


----------

